# Green water and something growing in pipes



## wokkywokky (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi all this is my first post here. Im hoping that your expertise will be able to identify two problems i have.

A bit of background information on the tank. This is a new 160 litre (sorry we dont do gallons) tank that we have setup in our office. Its a cube tank made by aqua one and its been running for a month. It was fishless cycled for a week then stock was added slowly. We currently have 6 zebra danios, 4 red palties, 4 black phantoms, and a silver molly. The fish are doing well, however heres the first problem.

The water is crystal clear. ie not cloudy but it is very green. We have driftwood in our tank but this was soaked for a week and a lot of tannin was removed. However in the first two weeks of putting the driftwood in we had a fair amount of tannin seep out. Im sure the tannin level is nowhere where it was before cause the water that would splash on to the light unit would leave a brown residue behind. Im not getting the brown crud now. Several days ago I did a large water change and the water colour was lovely. But after three days the water is green again. Not sure if this is algae as I said before the water has clarity but its just the wrong colour.

My second problem which might be related is in the clear rubber pipework that goes to the external filter I have some black spots forming all along. If i squeeze the pipework some flaky residue and the black spotted particles leave the pipe and get blown into the tank (tank inlet end) The platies actually dont mind eating this stuff but im not sure what it is, if its a problem, or if its related to the greeness off the water.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Green water is a sign of an algae bloom. Water changes are only a temporary fix until it grows back as you have noticed. To completely wipe it out, you will need to do a total black out of the tank. No lights and cover the tank with a blanket or similar for 3 days. At the end of the period, do a 50% water change and hopefully that will get you back to where you want to be.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

James0816 said:


> Green water is a sign of an algae bloom. Water changes are only a temporary fix until it grows back as you have noticed. To completely wipe it out, you will need to do a total black out of the tank. No lights and cover the tank with a blanket or similar for 3 days. At the end of the period, do a 50% water change and hopefully that will get you back to where you want to be.


to add to what James said, the black spots are most likely another form of algae, this would also be why your platys enjoy eating it. Live bearers like to eat most types of algae. It is probably forming along the piping because that is where it is moist but not completely submerged in water, perfect conditions for algae since it likes a lot of CO2 and Oxygen to grow. none of this will hurt your tank IF it is algae(which it most likely is). best thing you can do to remove it if the color displeases you is to do about 40 - 50% water changes twice a week until it corrects itself, black-out the tank for a week, manually scrub the algae off, or the least recommended way from most people on this forum which is adding store bought chemicals to the tank. naturally removing the algae is the best way IMO. good luck!


----------



## wokkywokky (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks. I have turned off the tank lights and covered the tank. I will leave it probably till Sunday (need to go in to do some work so it'll be quiet) Will keep you posted with any developments.

I have ordered some Seachem Purigen. Has anyone used it to remove tannin or algae even? Would it work in removing algae?


----------



## wokkywokky (Oct 11, 2011)

Right, update.

Went in today to remove the coverings from the tank (tense moment!)

The water still has clarity but is green. Not the usual looking algae where its cloudy. Im not convinced that its an algae issue. Maybe a picture will help










the picture doesn't really show the greeness very well but when a water change is done the colour looks much better, but after a day or two it returns back to the green colour.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe your filter isn't big enough or doesn't have the proper media in it.....
just a thought........good luck


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It looks clear to me. Did you do a big water change after removing the cover?


----------



## wokkywokky (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Baeya, the filter is aqua one's aquis 1000 which is designed for a larger tank than ours. It has three differnent grades of sponge, noodles, and bio balls. I think it is more than adequate in dealing with a 160 litre tank.

Ben, I didn't do a water change after removing the cover. Should I do so and what amount?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

wokkywokky said:


> Ben, I didn't do a water change after removing the cover. Should I do so and what amount?


I believe you would normally do a large water change, somewhere in the 50-70% range.


----------



## wokkywokky (Oct 11, 2011)

I will do a water change in the morning. I also received my Seachem Purigen which will be going into my filter. does it matter where in my filter it sits? It the very bottom of filter sits the bio balls. above that I have a tray which houses the ceramic noodles and a large gauge filter sponge. the tray above this (last one) houses a finer sponge filter and a "buffing pad". Wheres the best place for the purigen bag?


----------

